# micro-programmer



## Desoto GTO (Jan 2, 2005)

hello guys, and happy new year. I am a newby. just purchased 04 GTO 4days ago, traded 04 titan. i thought about waiting for the 05, but the 04 price was to good to pass up. in looking for more hp, has anyone on this site used the superchip-micro-programmer. i read that it adds 25hp, and about 30fpt. are there any negative driveability probility problems. one last statement to make, some of the magazines have siad a lot of negative things about this car, i don't know why. this is one fine auto. i am 6'7'' tall, it's very comfortable to drive. i have not owned a GM product in a long time, you guys with miles on your 04 GTOs, please shed a little light on the subjects. :seeya:


----------



## qonoximiento (Nov 10, 2004)

*welcome to the club*

I already have over 13,000 on my GTO....it is formidable! I love it! The power, the styling, the clean lines, the rumble and the head turns!....I drive back and fourth from New York and Florida....I have experienced over 30 MPG on my six gear. It seems as the more you drive it...the more economical it gets.

The rumble gets deeper as well....The vehicle at first site looks so luxurious that it decieves the admire....yet when it rumbles it demands respect....even though rumble is no joke....the power is for real...especially when...all you see is your competition on the rear view mirrior.

Saludos!


----------

